# اخيرا ترجمة كورس الثرموديناميك.... 5 فصول كاملة للتحميل بالعربى



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الكورس منقول من منتدى جامعة الاقصى.
و ترجم من قبل الاخ نضال محمد الرشيدات (كما هو مكتوب فى الهوامش) من كتاب مش عارف اسمه بصراحة.
فياريت اى حد يستفيد يبقى يدعيله من اجل الترجمة ويدعيلى من اجل النقل و ياريت اى حد مشترك فى منتدى هندسى ينقل الموضوع ليهم علشان نطلع مهندسين فاهمين ونعرف نعمل حاجة.

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iq2jwwkmkjn


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه.... كل دى ردود !! :67:
ده أنا كدة ممكن أتحسد!!!:86:


----------



## ahmed taye3 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ونرجو التواصل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى الاخ نضال صاحب الترجمة
وجزاكما الله عن ذلك خيرا


----------



## المهندس250 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا معلم


----------



## المهندس250 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا انت والاخ نضال


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم والمجهود الرائع وجاري التحميل
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## B2000 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (22 أكتوبر 2009)

برك الله فى كل من دعى لى
ويارب تكونوا إستفدتم


----------



## طالب التكنو (22 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks very much Eng


----------



## محمد رجب عبدالمعز (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غريب الطباع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جزاك الله كل خيررررررررر


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم:56:


----------



## azzo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## saad_aljuboury (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جهود مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## ام ضوابان (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اكرمك الله وز ادك علما


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الدعوة الحلوة دى يا ام ضوابان
وربنا يزيدك انت كمان علما غزيرا


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (22 ديسمبر 2009)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> جهود مباركة ان شاء الله


وبارك الله فيك ايضا اخى الكريم


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 أبريل 2010)

للتذكير


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hana_mj (9 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه 

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## Eng_Alyamni (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل من رد ودعى لى:75:
​


----------



## KSA_ENG (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيير


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أغسطس 2010)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> هذا الكورس منقول من منتدى جامعة الاقصى.
> و ترجم من قبل الاخ نضال محمد الرشيدات (كما هو مكتوب فى الهوامش) من كتاب مش عارف اسمه بصراحة.
> فياريت اى حد يستفيد يبقى يدعيله من اجل الترجمة ويدعيلى من اجل النقل و ياريت اى حد مشترك فى منتدى هندسى ينقل الموضوع ليهم علشان نطلع مهندسين فاهمين ونعرف نعمل حاجة.
> 
> ...


 



mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> شكرا لكل من رد ودعى لى:75:​


 

بارك الله فيك .. مهندس محمود 
وجزاك كل خير .. 

وجزى الله مترجم الموضوع المهندس نضال الف خير.. ​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 000مع التقدير


----------



## نور الدين مهران (16 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يجازيك خير ياقمر 
بجد انت very good man 
نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايس


----------



## jabarin2008 (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك كتير يا راجل ده انا منزلها السنة دي كورس كامل وان شاء الله خير بالمادة دي


----------



## lawlaw (30 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## أحمدسويلم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/أبو صالح (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذه الخدمةا لطيبة 
نسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*​


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ونرجو التواصل

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/oAXqwbIv/sharing.html?sId=H6AtTprOLBofrB06


----------



## المهندسgvr (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز :75:وبارك في الأخ الذي قام بترجمته :75:وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم:77:


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب ​


----------



## coco2009 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور سلمت يداك


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (16 يناير 2011)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (5 أكتوبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااه ثلاثة سنوات من بداية عمل الموضوع عدت هوا 
فعلا الايام بتجرى 
كنت ساعتها فى سنة تانية هندسة والحمد لله دلوقتى اتخرجت من حوالى شهرين 
يارب تكونوا استفدتوا وشكرا على تشجعكم


----------



## kabraider (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الترجمة الرائعة


----------



## AL-Maskari (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## برهم السيد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## FABERGAS (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank you man


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نسيم 000 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

موفقين لكل خير


----------



## younis najjar (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## marim18 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

many thanks for u


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## امجد عبد الحميد (14 يناير 2013)

مشكوور ومادة قيمة جدا


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (8 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
اخوة بحق


----------



## safwat_mohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

الله يباركلك ياكبير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 فبراير 2013)

لكم كل الشكر بارك الله فيكم


----------

